
Sweden publishes If crisis or war comes emergency preparedness pamphlet [pdf] - neom
https://www.dinsakerhet.se/siteassets/dinsakerhet.se/broschyren-om-krisen-eller-kriget-kommer/om-krisen-eller-kriget-kommer---engelska.pdf
======
entropie
The same thing exist in various countries, including Germany.

[https://www.bbk.bund.de/SharedDocs/Downloads/BBK/DE/Publikat...](https://www.bbk.bund.de/SharedDocs/Downloads/BBK/DE/Publikationen/Broschueren_Flyer/Buergerinformationen_A4/Ratgeber_Brosch.html)

You can even order some free print copies, as i did last year.

